# Detailer in Gresford



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Spotted someone with a :buffer: working on a silver Volvo yesterday, wondered if it was someone on here


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I live just outside Gresford,never seen anyone else in the area - but you never know!!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

phil H is up near you probably him , nice guy great detailer


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Thanks Peter ^ much appreciated 

Feel free to drop me an email if i can help in any way 

Cheers


----------



## al_lotus (Nov 10, 2007)

Do you live in Gresford Phi? I've seen a guy who lives on the main road in Gresford using a rotary on a variety of cars (and a van last week!)

If you see a guy in Gresford working on a black golf GTi then thats me!:wave:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

no i'm on Anglesey


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

al_lotus said:


> Do you live in Gresford Phi? I've seen a guy who lives on the main road in Gresford using a rotary on a variety of cars (and a van last week!)
> 
> If you see a guy in Gresford working on a black golf GTi then thats me!:wave:


Yea, that was the guy I saw 

Wherebouts in Gresford are you  (PM me if you like )


----------

